# First time making soap



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

I have just attempted to make my first batch of soap and have a few questions, mainly will it always feel so greasy? I just have poured it into the mold and it felt greasy, knowing its base is allot of oils it may be a silly question but I thought it might change into a more commercial soap feel. I have it curing in the molds I had to use glass I hope thats ok, but the plastic one I had, well, I didnt want 4 inch thick bars as I miss judged the amount. 
I used the following recipe
30 oz of lard
10 oz of Coconut oil
24 oz of safflower oil 
8.7 oz of lye
24 oz of goat milk

I have never used home made soap so I have nothing to really compare it too.
thank you


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Assuming all of your amounts and measurements are correct and you got it to trace, it will turn into real soap. Some recipes are more oily than others. I tried using crisco once and hated the greasy feel of it. My lard and other veggie bars aren't oily though. 

Tiffany


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

It was thick, it would hold drizzles of mix on top of itself. I just didnt know if I did something wrong or not.
Crossing my fingers, thank you for the reply


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I ran the recipe through soapcalc and it looks like it will make a nice soap for you. Welcome to the board.....and the addiction.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

soap always feels oily at the stage you were testing in fact you can barely get it washed off your hands, must use cured soap and hot water to get that oily feel off. Your soap should be just fine.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin I was hoping I wouldnt need soap to get the soap off.

I did have trouble getting the lye to dissolve so I was scared something went wrong in that process.
I do have another question, it says not to use metal racks to cool, but I have some that are coated is that ok? I did also read the post on here that said you could cure it in the oven faster, could some one elaborate on how to do it?

I have the pleasure of milking for a friend since my does dried up, the only problem is that Im used to a half a gallon a day from my NDs, and Im milking 2 saanens so Im trying to do several different things with the milk since I have already filled my freezer.

Thank you


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Make Cheese!!!!!.......... It's easier than you think. Jennifer


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive been doing simple cheeses I have not had enough milk to venture into needing molds or starters because we drink all we where getting from the does I have which wasnt much as they where both slacking off production when I bought them. Cant wait until the summer when I have milk and little kids to play with.

I added some tea tree oil to the batch and my husband says it smells too strong, I only used about 3/4 of an ounce, if thats the only thing wrong with it, ill be happy..

Im looking at the other threads with the different colors and layers and I have to say im intrigued as much as I am intimidated.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I would not use the coated racks. I put mine straight on wood shelves.

To oven process you put your soap in the oven after pour, 150 for an hour. Then turn it off and leave it sit overnight. Some FOs are not good for that though. 

I think your TTO will fade a little, it doesn't sound like you used too much considering you had 4 pounds of oils.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

:help I dont know what you mean by FOs and TTOs.
This morning its still is soft, but less oily feeling on my test tray, I had some extra so since it was my first time instead of poking the big batch i just put it in one of those little frozen dinner trays.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Pat, Welcome to soap making.. I have been using coated racks for years now. by the time you cut it and put it on the racks the lye is no longer active, so it will not hurt to use the racks as it is soap now.. FO stands for fragrance oil, TTO stands for Tea Tree Oil.. and the oily will go away and it will make some nice soap.. I had no patience with my first batch I had to peek at it at least every 10 minutes. and worried like you are.. 
by the way it is safe to try a sliver of it as soon as you cut it also
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I stand corrected. Now if I find any good deals on coated racks I'll have to take a second look at them.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

I have small plastic racks but have several large coated racks that I bought while on clearance at TSC that are suposed to be for making jerky but we have used them for many different things, and since they stack it seemed ideal for me so you just made me do a dance:

I did put in the oven, it went from being a creamy yellow to brown, I think its still pretty (course not as yalls but...) but it brings me to the thought, if this goes somewhat well I want to try colors, is it a controllable thing where you can add so much color to over ride the brownish or just luck? If thats covered in another thread, lmk.

I have been wanting to do this for some time, and some how never managed to do it while on maternity leave and just got the courage to try and Im glad to have found such friendly folks to help me out. Once I know what normal is I think I may be alright, even thinking about doing a new recipe and a second batch today, I dont have any olive or safflower oil but have shortning, lard and coconut oil.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, when I said I wanted to make multi colored soap, I ment for it to be several colors not change colors. Now my soap is purple. I think I read it was normal for it to go through a liquid stage while it was curing, I hope so because it is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have some metal racks also, just go to walmart and get the plastic mesh needlepoint sheets. I like these because you can simply take them down and wash them off when they get ugly. And they are cheap.

Most shortening is nothing but hydrogenated soybean oil, make sure you put it through the lye calculator thesage.com etc...everytime you change your recipe. Vicki


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

well the end product, a pretty light brown bar that is lightly scented. Im quite pleased with it and when I tried a piece it left my hands feeling very nice. I am going to order some better supplies this friday and see how far I can take this.
I went to piggly wiggly today and was quite disappointed that they dont sell lard and its supposed to be a country folks supermarket.

Thank yall for walking me through my first batch.


----------

